# Favorite powder foundation?



## Elle93 (Feb 2, 2010)

What are you guys favorite powder foundation?


----------



## AdrianUT (Feb 2, 2010)

Mac studio fix powder (shade C7)
Make up forever duo mat (shade 214)
Cover FX- Powder FX (shade B15).


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 2, 2010)

Make Up For Ever Duo Mat 218 is perfect. I purchased MAC Studio Fix in NC50 and it's too light.


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely agree with Cover FX - Powder FX.

It's a great powder foundation!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 3, 2010)

I know it's supposed to be a finishing powder,  but I adore MAC mineralized skinfinish natural, the pressed version in Deep Dark.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 4, 2010)

- Stila Illuminating Powder Foundation in 120 Watts (d/c - Got enough backups on ebay to last two life times!) 

- Prescriptives AnyWear Powder Foundation in Cocoa (also d/c.  RIP Px)

- NARS Powder Foundation in New Orleans (NARS somewhat recently expanded the shade range for their powders.  This one is expensive but awesome!) 

MAC Studio Fix is alright.  I own it and wear it from time to time, but I prefer the other 3 that I listed.  I also tried Illamasqua's in a Sephora in it seemed promising.


----------

